# Reparar Motherboard de laptop....  HP DV1000 ?



## poshe (Mar 30, 2007)

Me gustaria saber como podria reparar motherboards, cuales son los principales problemas por los cuales dejan de funcionar.

veo en paginas de internet que reparan motherboards y yo soy tecnico de una tienda de reparacion de laptops y e votado mas de 100 motherboards por problemas que me imagino que son sencillos de solucionar.

ahora tengo un problema con un motherboard de una hp dv1000.

enciende todo arranca y dura menos de 5 segundos y se apaga, aveces da video aveces no...

que podria ser?


----------



## MaMu (Abr 2, 2007)

Lo mejor es que te consigas un tester de motherboard, el cual enchufas en un slot y por codigo de error detectas la falla, sea producida por la fuente, o un bus. Saludos.


----------



## poshe (Abr 4, 2007)

y para probar los chipset?


----------



## MaMu (Abr 4, 2007)

Tenes que morir en el Testing del datasheet.


----------



## salvador_17 (Dic 18, 2008)

hola estimados colegas , me yego al taller una laptop HP DV1000 con la falla de q enciende las luses pero no hay pantalla totalmente muerta, la pregunta es si el board se podra reparar? de antemano les agradesco cualquiera ayuda . saludos ....


----------



## jairo-anonio (Ene 21, 2010)

hermano recpecto a  la pregunta ten encuenta lo siguiente si la el portatil enciende y se sotiene te doy las posibles fallas 
1 cambia la memoria ram por otra si persiste el problema 
desarmala y calienta el chip de video con una lampara alogena y veras que de una espero te sirba


----------



## galax (Feb 5, 2010)

La respuesta es si, esas series salieron mal del chip de video, hay que calentar el chip de video por unos 30 segundos  con una pistola de calor industrial a una potencia media (yo he reparado mas de 15 maquinas asi ), tambien hay que actualizar el bios ya que el problema es que se sobrecalienta y el chip se despega por eso tampoco te ha de dar video externo, con la actualizacion del bios lo que haces es que gire mas el abanico y ayuda a que no se caliente de mas


----------



## akerbeltz1 (Feb 17, 2010)

el problemas si es el chip de video pero al actualizar el bios corre riesgo de que ya no te entre ni al sistema operativo  el bios se desprograma porque puede ser el menos adecuado es un riesgo lo mas recomendable es colocar el ventilador en directo para que el ciclo sea continuo  cerca de tu circuito busca capacitores que tengan un consumo de 5 v  y el cable del suministro  soldalo al capacitor del ventilador checa cual es tierra y cual da voltaje, si soldas el chip de video puedes hacerlo mas tiempo no tienes peligro de quemarlo  solo has el movimiento sobre el chip de video circularmente durante unos 3 o mas  deja reposar la tarjeta unos 10 o 15 minutos sobre superficie plana  y despues lo pruebas


----------

